# Translation from Hindi to English



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Anj,

I have been reading ur posts every now and then. They are really informative.

Can anybody or you suggest me any translator which has been approved by NAATI in Delhi or NCR? I wanted to send my documents for skill assessment and found that my MCA degree is in Hindi and want to get it translated in English. I have got the translation done on a stamp paper and got that notarized. Will that document be accepted by ACS? If not, can anybody suggest me any NAATI approved translator in or around Delhi or what's the other way to deal this problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Preeti,

we got ours (birth certificate) done by these guys
Translation Agency, Translation Services, Language Interpreting Services, Best Translation Agency In India, Biggest Translation Agency, French Translation, Spanish Translation, German Translation, Hindi Translation, Translation Services Delhi, Transl

he gave us two prints, keep one with u and send one to those guys.. and ofcourse, we got it notarized too.


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Anj,

I called that agency and they told me they are not NAATI approved. Still I go to them and get the translation done right. 

Regards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, thats what we did.. i dont knowif there would be many naati approved ones around here.. why dont u google and find out?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there are not many translators around anyways in delhi. i dont know where u come from but atleast in delhi we found very few translators. just a handful


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Anj,

I did just checked on Google but couldn't find any NAATI approved agent/agency here in Delhi/NCR. I think they are in Australia only.. Ok I will also go to these people and get that done. Do you remember any price idea how much they will charge for a single doc of University degree stating completion of MCA in yr and divison.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think they charge 400-500 INR for one document. they stamp and give the print on their letterhead. and give you two or three copies. u can ask for three copies..


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Anj. By the way I am from Delhi itself and applying for Skill assessment myself so ur suggestions on the forum were very useful to me. I am MCA and have 4 + yrs experience in IT. Have you moved to Australia yet or still in India?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we applied in september 08. so still waiting


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Good Luck buddy .. I just read one tag which said those who applied in Sep 08 are getting there visa by March 09.. 

I will keep pinging you when I need some help of your's..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sure preeti. most welcome. but my suggestion wud be post on a thread where i hv replied so tht i get a notification n read ur post 
n god bless u with wutever u want for raising my hope regarding the visa bit


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Anj,

How are you? Read lot of news on expat today 2-3 people got approvals for visa.. Its a motivating news. 

Are you in Delhi or NCR? I live in Delhi Dwarka and work in Gurgaon. I wanted to talk to u . Can we share numbers? I wont disturb u much but just wanted to confirm few things before I go ahead and file for skill assessment on Monday.

Regards,
Preeti


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey..
remove ur email id from here. will do u good 
else u will get too much in spam 

have sent u an email. 

I dunno who is getting the visas and who isnt. but a lot of CSL's hv now got their CO and are workin on the meds and PCC..

sure call me..

cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and ofcourse, I stay in Gurgaon, husband works in Gurgaon and i work frm home as a freelancer.


----------

